# 2014 John Deere 6105D vs a 2017 Kubota M-111



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

So I am looking for a new tractor, used or new. I posted in my other thread that I was looking at buying some hay equipment. My local dealer sells Kubota. I am not 100% sold on them yet. I did see a 2014 6105D with 400 hrs on it for sale for $10,000 less ($52,000) than the new Kubota. So my question is which one is better and which one is the better deal? which one would you get and why?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It depends on which transmission each tractor has.

I have a 6100D Deere and like it. I am not real picky though. It is a no-frills tractor, a basic model. My transmission of the 9 speed they first came out with. It works fine for me in haying. My biggest wish is that the ranges were synchronized.

A friend has a 6115D with a 12 speed tranny and Hi-Low, which gives him 24 forward and 12 reverse. When I bought my 6100D it was one size fits all.

I was with a Kubota friend at the local dealership. I looked at the M5-111 cab tractor they had on the lot. It had the old basic 8 speed transmission, 4 gears with a hi/low lever. Why they would order that transmission is beyond me. Kubota offers a much better transmission for that tractor.

I believe both tractors will have a power reverser, which will spoil you rotten.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, tranny makes all the difference in tractors....paints purtier on the green 'un tho


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

M6-111 kubota is a power shift, 8 speeds in 2 ranges with power reverser. Some have creeper range installed too. The d series deere is an economy model to a degree, some have an extremely basic transmission some not so be careful.

The M6-111 is an update on a series that has been sold in North America with updates since the 1990's. The M-100/110/120 became the x series then GX. The electronics changed, the cabs got bigger, the AC colder and the 5 cylinder engine dropped for big displacement 4's but the power shift transmission, axles, hydraulics etc have remained almost unchanged below for the last 20 years.

Ask about dealer support in the area, a good dealer is handy to have. A friend of mine just got a 6M Deere this past winter and the dealer has had to be out a half dozen times for little issues. A fuel line that was pinched during assembly finally solved most of it, the rest was something sticking inside the braking hydraulic circuit that prevented full brake release.


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

Slowzuki,

my Kubota dealer is about 2 miles from my house. Great guys, good dealership. That is the Maine reason I am really considering going with them. So are saying you favor the Kubota over the JD in your response?


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm sold on Kubota tractors. Bought a new M126 last winter to replace a M9000, 126 has the 24 speed power shift transmission. Will be interesting to see how the emissions system works as it ages. It has a dpf filter an regen system, no def fluid. My experience with economy JD wasn't very good, 5525 that the boss man bought new. Really rough shifting and had problems with the range box at 1400 hrs. 
M9000 was a great tractor but I wanted a little more power and gear options to run a 567 round baler on some hills. 126 burns more fuel but I can definitely run faster, just round baled some 3 ton per acre alfalfa at 4+ mph. That's with doubled up 14' windrows


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a little biased, I bought a severely abused Kubota m120 last year and other than the old style cab being too small I love baling with that tractor due to the power shift. Both my square balers are JD's and I love em but I'd pick the kubota for the tractor out of those 2.



Millerranch said:


> Slowzuki,
> 
> my Kubota dealer is about 2 miles from my house. Great guys, good dealership. That is the Maine reason I am really considering going with them. So are saying you favor the Kubota over the JD in your response?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just make sure you are comparing apples to apples when you make your decision. The economy series(E) JD is not a great tractor, but the D,M, and R series are very good tractors. Inquire about uncommon replacement parts and how soon that you can get them on the tractors you compare if needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You'll love the M6-111
I'm running an M126x and I can't overemphasize how great of a tractor it is for round baling. It has everything you need without being over complicated. The armrest controls are perfect for round baling. It really blows away my other 2 tractors in serviceability, simplicity and design. John Deere is the most popular tractor in the world for a reason. That M6-111 is mostly a cab improvement over my M-126. It has a better buddy seat, control layout and AC. I would love to have one. The only thing I don't like is the new reverser. I really like the old school heavy duty kubota reverser with the big throw range and the old school linkage. It's just more "manly" and it feels tougher. In my area, the 111 might be just a bit too small on power. I use all 126HP on my tractor, but I do some steep hills and heavy crop. It also depends on the round baler power requirements. I'd be all over an M-131


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Good point, our local Kubota dealer is colocated with a 24 hour heavy truck shop. Service stuff in stock, rarely wait more than a day for parts, 3 days for obscure stuff. Local Deere dealer is just starting after bankruptcy so don't have any inventory yet, everything is a day out.

On flip side, the Deere dealer has highly experienced ag mechanics, the Kubota dealer is just learning their new ag lines of implements.



Vol said:


> Just make sure you are comparing apples to apples when you make your decision. The economy series(E) JD is not a great tractor, but the D,M, and R series are very good tractors. Inquire about uncommon replacement parts and how soon that you can get them on the tractors you compare if needed.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

The E series arent bad they are just a whole different class. I bought an 5065e 5 years ago for like 16000 was only a bit more than the nice 3020 I was looking at. It has no cab, no electronics but it runs the hay rake, baler, disc mower and 10x71 grain auger great!! Not it the same class as the 5065m of my uncles but that was over double the price for a cab and some creature comforts...


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 6105d for a chore tractor it's a 2014 with around 1700hr now good tractor has good ac radio air seat. Would I sit in it all day no but it's not that kind of tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I just looked again there is a huge difference between the m5 and M6 séries Kubota as well. The comments in here appear to be all related to the M6 model.


----------

